# Festool dust collection adapter search



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone have a source for an adapter that will go from 4" to 35mm like the Festool or Bosch?

I may have to go from 4" to 2 1/4" then from 2/1/4" to 35mm.

Adapter


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Brad I went to homedepot and rigged it up from several parts in the plumbing section. 
You can see I went from a 4" to a 2" reducer . The 4" fits my dust right connection . Then a 2" piece of abs in the reducer and a 2" rubber section that actually fit over the Festool connector perfectly .
Sorry if this doesn't help


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Brad I went to homedepot and rigged it up from several parts in the plumbing section.
> You can see I went from a 4" to a 2" reducer . The 4" fits my dust right connection . Then a 2" piece of abs in the reducer and a 2" rubber section that actually fit over the Festool connector perfectly .
> Sorry if this doesn't help


I found a 35mm hose at Home Depot and it has a 2 1/4" on one end. I found a 4" to 2 1/4" reducer in the Rockler catalog. That should solve my problem.

My dust right stuff is in the mail (Rockler was having a 15% off sale) so I can finish off the dust collection on the router table and hook up to a new DC from HF. They were on sale and I had a 20% coupon. Have a few mods to make so off on another tangent.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm choked as I can't get the large dust right kit in Canada . It was on for half price but they don't ship to Canada . Amazon.ca just has the basic pieces and I would like the long wand section to clean the floor like a shop vac


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I am waiting on Rockler and Woodpeckers.
I figured I was going to need an assembly table to put the drawers together so I ordered all the clamps and dual purpose track. Ordered the melamine and birch plywood. Some of it goes to build a cart for the DC, shop clamps, shop vac, thien separator, etc.

These sales are killing me but I "needed" them to finish the dual purpose table and to assemble the drawers.


----------



## TylerKotar (8 mo ago)

I have a CT 15 and my biggest problem with the Festool vacs was using it with other tools. I love the vac and prefer to use it over every other vac I have, my old vac was the big ridgid shop vac. The Festool hose is just a lot easier to move around. I did come across a company on instagram that makes custom hose adapters for Festool hoses and I bought one for my Dewalt table saw and Dewalt sander and it's been working out great. 

I think I bought it directly though their Instagram but their site is ToolCurve- Quality Woodworking Tools

Here is a link to all the Festool Hose Adapters

I also have the Rockler adapters too but those didn't seem to work as great with the Festool hoses. I would love if festool made a standard hose end for their vacs as an option.


----------

